# nyu/usc



## movied (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi
Why are there more applicant to nyu film production than usc?


----------



## mkench (Mar 31, 2009)

Say who?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 31, 2009)

if that's true, bet it's the GRE.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 31, 2009)

USC no longer requires the GRE.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 1, 2009)

since when? too bad i would have applied.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 1, 2009)

Pretty sure this a change Since the admissions cycle for Fall 2009, because my GRE score was late in arriving and admissions made sure to tell me that they needed it.


----------



## Golden (Apr 1, 2009)

To answer the original posters question, USC has close to 1.000 applicants and NYU usually has around 800.

And USC doesn't requre the GRE for NEXT years application, but that certainly wasn't the case for this years application.


----------



## TDK120 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, anybody else accepted to both MFA programs in screenwriting?  I'm trying to see how people are choosing.  I'm visiting both, talking to students and professors in both, and they seem to have different strengths.  Both seem good, though.  Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

The GRE is no longer required for any of USC's MFA programs, not just SCA, I believe...effective now.  Fall 2009 you still needed it!

I've heard everything from 4-10% acceptance rate for the various programs.    They accept 100 students each year.

I know the writing is 7-10%...

but everything's different this year, they got BOMBARDED with apps.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

And hey, TDK, I'm pretty sure there are some people on here who applied and were accepted to both, but none spring to mind...not too many people apply to both since they're so different, and when they do, they don't seem to get into both...that's for SW, not PR.


----------

